# 18th latemodel in Enid, OK



## legend15x3 (Dec 28, 2004)

we are running a small series there in Enid, it is 4wd cars only 6 cell nimh and 370 motors.


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

sounds fun wish i lived closer


----------

